# Bacon!!!



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

Please can someone please put this issue to bed for me!!! I am told of several people and also several people already in Dubai that you can not get pork bacon, but then the same amount of people state the opposite!!! Please can someone clarify???:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

All the supermarkets - Choithrems, Spinneys, Carrefore etc.etc, (except Geant) all have a pork section where you can buy as much pork bacon, and all other pork products,as you heart desires.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, you can get bacon and pork products at Spinneys, Choitrams Waitrose, etc.

Unless you're Muslim, in which case you are forbidden from buying these products


----------



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks very much for the reply. I feel much better now knowing that i can have my morning bacon buttie!!! just have to find the Heinz Ketchup!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

DAMIEN666 said:


> Thanks very much for the reply. I feel much better now knowing that i can have my morning bacon buttie!!! just have to find the Heinz Ketchup!!!!


You can find the ketchup in those stores as well


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Bacon widely available in any Spinneys, Choitrams along with HP Brown Sauce and Heinz tomato ketchup


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

No, you can not get pork bacon in Dubai, I am sure of this*

* Statement may not be true


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

wandabug said:


> All the supermarkets - Choithrems, Spinneys, Carrefore etc.etc, (except Geant) all have a pork section where you can buy as much pork bacon, and all other pork products,as you heart desires.


I didn't think Carrefour did pork..


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

furryboots said:


> I didn't think Carrefour did pork..


The one at MOE does not, not sure about others.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You do not get pork at Carrefour...at least not up front!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You do not get pork at Carrefour...at least not up front!


My mistake - Waitrose definitely do though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I love pork!


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

You can't at Lulu either...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Best bacon is at waitrose - their own brand stuff (also stocked at most Spinneys)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

i have only seen pork in Choithram (with my own eyes) hehehehehe


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Waitrose have just started stocking a new range of sausages and bacon - Wick's Manor (think it's homemade on a farm in the UK)! At AED 30 a pop, it's quite pricey but it's actually edible compared to some of the cheap rubbish that you get elsewhere! Considering that I am just about the fussiest eater that there ever was, if I buy it (and that price!), then it's definitely good quality (at least by my standards!).


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Just to clarify this

Carrefour - DOES NOT HAVE A PORK SECTION

Spinneys, Choitrams - DO HAVE PORK SECTIONS

Bacon IS AVAILABLE - being an Englishman who loves his BACON sarnies


----------

